# Do codeine or paracetamol have an effect on sperm production?



## Irishlady

I am having ec on Wednesday. DH has really bad back pain and has been taking medication, not that regularly. Do either of these have effect sperm production? 

On last 2 samples sperm has been fine, but with him taking this medication I would like to know if it is being effected.

Many thanks

x


----------



## mazv

Hi Irishlady,

No effect on sperm so it's ok for DH to use them if needed. All the best for EC    

Maz x


----------

